
Full time software engineer is looking for a fun side project - mbparsa
If you have a project and looking for volunteer, part-time, remote front-end or back-end software engineer, drop a line here. I am looking for a fun side project.
======
utefan001
Mbparsa, please email me. I would love to chat with you about our project.
Support -at- dnslearning org. We are working to help parents restore balance
between play time and learning time. There are lots of great education sites,
we work to drive traffic to those education sites. None of our children are
going to discover the cure to cancer watching Minecraft videos for 1,000s of
hours.

------
jquestor
I am with a non-profit that is working to transform how we tackle and solve
big problems using AI and building a network of information. For more on what
we are doing, check out topicquests.org. If you'd like to talk more, email me
james -at- topicquests.org

------
matchmike1313
What languages and frameworks are you the most proficient at? Also, have you
done anything with ML or statistical analysis?

~~~
mbparsa
C++, Java are my main languages, I have used other languages such as
javascript and python for prototyping etc

I have done some ML back in school, and currently enrolled in Udacity to
improve those skills.

------
rman666
Can you tell us a bit about your skill set? Thanks.

~~~
mbparsa
Programming Languages: C++, Java and Python

Database: SQL

Software engineer in test and development

